# 8/6: Destin -- Wahoo 101 (WARNING: Graphic pix)



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, so we've all seen this happen a hundred times, and cant help but laugh when it does, but seriously, it can actually happen to you 



Went out for some wahoo hunting, ran about 45 miles saw what we were looking for, put out the spread. Before the second line even went in the water, it was fish on.














So, no matter how many hundreds of times you've dehooked a wahoo on a deck from a multihook rig, there's always the chance something can happen pretty quick. One quick shake of the head and I'm now attached to a fish thats almost as long as I am, by the meat and bone of my finger, 45 miles offshore..

























Thankfully I jumped on top of it quickly and buried a knee into it until I could get the leader cut.



Three hours later (thanks to Ship's Chandler for the bolt cutters, and the ER on Airport Rd for the damn tetanus shot that still hurts), we were back on the water and closed 2 more before deciding to do some bottom fishing on the SW edge.














Couple AJs, scamp, usual, nothing worth noting


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I did not expect that.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

oooouuuuuuuccccccchhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice hoo though


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is something, two in a row, I hate that happened but congrats on the Hooter, nice fish. I wish the "Great Sam Roberts" Had been on board. oke


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Three total today.. aggregate weight 127.. One pre-hook-in-finger, two post-bolt cutters and ER


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice fish. Im thinking about getting some novicaine to keep on board for instances like that. So that 50 mile run is a littleeasierto deal with


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Bottle of Whisky will make the 50 mile run a little easier


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Honestly, the soreness from the tetanus shot is more painful than the injury.



Another good reason to keep your hooks sharp, and grind the rust off regularly


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *xyzzy (8/6/2009)*Honestly, the soreness from the tetanus shot is more painful than the injury.
> 
> 
> 
> Another good reason to keep your hooks sharp, and grind the rust off regularly


tetanus shots are painful, no doubt. i had to get one a while back and told the nurse when she walked in about to give me the shot, " mam, i really hate needles so be gentle". she said honey, dont worry this aint no needle, this is more like a harpoon. i dang near passed out right there.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

A 250lb buddy of mine tried standing on a cooler to put a spinning rod with a tuna popper in one of the tower rod holders...while in 4' seas. boat rocked, he lost his balance, treble hook buried in his thumb, other treble hook got caught on the lip of the rod holder, and all 250lbs of him was hanging there with his feet about 2" off the deck for about 5 seconds until the trebles straightened out. That popper now hangs from the mirror in my truck and will never go on a boat again


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *xyzzy (8/6/2009)*Honestly, the soreness from the tetanus shot is more painful than the injury.
> 
> Another good reason to keep your hooks sharp, and grind the rust off regularly


That's what I"m thinking.

You sir, win. That made my little hook ordeal no big deal.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is some rough stuff right there...


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

holy f&#k!!!!!! i bet that made you want to :hotsunletsdrink:reallycrying:banghead

you need to find a really good wahoo recipe and enjoy the shit out of that meal. glad all is ok...hopefully they cleaned it out really good at the er..you got to watch out for the germ in fish slime getting in ya...that shit will really cause problems...gang green etc


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I suppose it could of been worse. Like being hooked to a 10-15lb mahi. Try to get a hold of that thing on the deck. I try to be careful and sometimes it takes reminders like that to stay sharp.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblPostCount>Posts: 1,562, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 4,710 ...,Damn tuna, yur a busy guy!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I've become a fan of Tim's (Recess) procedure for dehooking wahoo and larger dolphin.....Immediately throw the fish in the box, close lid to box, snip line above leader, wait for fish to die, and then take the hook out...of course, you must have extra lures or circle hooks (if livebaiting)on board for this to work to maintain a full spread. 

Nice fish, btw!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah yeah, I have no life other than PFF. Believe it or not I still manage to fish 4-5 days and work 50-60 hours a week.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

That sux. Been there done that. Got the T shirt!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

you must be one of those dudes with life-long insomnia.....


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard the saying "no pain, no gain" but that tops the cake! Will you let usknow what the ER told you to do with the wound? Lesson learned, always have bolt cutters onboard! Nice Wahoo too! I'd portion that thing up and eat it little by little over a year's time!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's why I carry cutters to handle this. Where ever you're hooked pack it in ice until numb. Cut the hook and pull it out. Wrap it up and keep fishing. This works if there is no serious damage or if the hook is only in the meat.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Just like looking at a dang train wreck. Couldn't help myself. I could have gone my whole life without seeing that or the hook in the eye post.



I will let them serve as reminders though! Note to self: When you're dealing with big fish and/or big weights with hooks attached and/or casting hooks, BE CAREFUL!



Great catch by the way and glad you made it back out.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ouch that hurts me just looking at it. I put a small hook in my thumb 2 years ago while catching small dolphin and it hurt plenty.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My god George, they said I was busy with<U>MY</U> visits! You have over 55K!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

*FISHING; A CONTACT SPORT ON THE WATER!!*


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what fiver said .. gaffed fish on deck ... grab by the tail...use a glove.. stay away from front end teeth & lure..:nonono put him in box.. get another lure .. troll on.... retreive lure later...


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great reminder, Bolt cutters a great tool to keep on board a boat!


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

And I thought a sabiki in the thumb past the barb hurt to get out... The tetanus shot probably isn't necessary though- I tell everyone I get a booster pretty much every Saturday from April to October, weather permitting...


----------



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

that is a fear of mine and ive done it so many times the worst thing is from exp the big hooks seem easier to get out and the small ones just F'in hurt


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club... mine was a treble hook in the upper left chest just below the collar bone. The worst part was having to push it through to be able to cut it. 

Glad you got back ok. One reason for always using the buddy system on longer offshore trips.

Any hoo I get these days gets a nice whack across the head while on the gaff to make sure there no shakin when I'm getting the hook out.

See you out there next week.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great fish and cudo's for being a hard core fisherman. It may not be PC or rated for children, a fish billy works wonders on big thrashing fish. I haven't hooked myself since I started using one. When I forgot to bring it once I had to resort to a big cresent wrench.

Kim


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

OUUUUUCCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!! Nice Hooo!! I cut the end of my thumb last week out there with a Fillet knife pretty bad., but suddenly I don't feel so bad. Glad your OK.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *JoeZ (8/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *xyzzy (8/6/2009)*Honestly, the soreness from the tetanus shot is more painful than the injury.
> ...




LOL..Tell Sam to pull that out!


----------



## ahh3 (Mar 21, 2008)

And this is why I prefer fishing over hunting...it's much more exciting to me.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Man that hurts just looking at it! That's one of the worst hooks in hand i've seen. Nice hoo though!


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Now thats gonna leave a mark!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

man that hurts just looking at it ope you had plenty of beer on board


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

dang! dang! dang! man lost my appetite for breakfast this morning!!



dang!

MScontender


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

How's the finger today? Any comments from the Doc? Hope you portioned that Wahoo up in little bity portions to last the year!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

all that and you kept fishing?!?!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *mpmorr (8/6/2009)*Man, that is something, two in a row, I hate that happened but congrats on the Hooter, nice fish. I wish the "Great Sam Roberts" Had been on board. oke


*hahaI would've hanked it out no problem. I need to learn how to give tetnus shots!!!!!!*


----------

